# Going out on my own!



## powerstroke08 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all just wanted to say hi 

i hope to be going out on my own next year after 3 seasons of plowing for someone else i really want to start up my own thing. I have read hundreds of threads full of great info. 

I'm 18 i have saved almost all my income from the last 3 seasons for a truck and a western plow! I plan on going and trying to get contracts starting in July! I'm not going for anything big just like churches and other small commercial lots! I have access to a Case 1845 so if i could come up with money i could get a used plow or push box for it and go for something a bit bigger for a lot . I already have a western tail gate salter i got from someone when they quit plowing. 

I know it sounds like im out of my mind about this but this is what i want to do and have sense i got into plowing 3 years ago. Any advise you would like to give me would be appreciated


Sorry for the long post 

Tim


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome! You have high expectations for a 18 year old I wish you the best of luck! where in Minnesota are you?


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

From one Tim to another good luck bud !!!


----------



## powerstroke08 (Mar 7, 2010)

F350plowing;1022701 said:


> Welcome! You have high expectations for a 18 year old I wish you the best of luck! where in Minnesota are you?


Thanks im in rogers


----------



## powerstroke08 (Mar 7, 2010)

cleansweep007;1022708 said:


> From one Tim to another good luck bud !!!


Thank You!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't do it! That's the best advice I could give you. You're not ready to go on your own. keep plowing for whoever you're plowing for now if you're happy there. If you're able to save up money, just keep saving. Keep learning the business. IMO 18 is to young to dive right in, it's a completely different ball game when you are responsible for every aspect of the business.


----------



## packman1973 (Feb 4, 2009)

i like your enthusiasm but i agree with wipensfan. save more money and do it right.you really need more than one truck and the insurance could ruin you. keep up the good work and work hard and it will happen!!!!! good luck man


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Your issue would be insurance. With your age it may be very difficult. I would think gettin insurance on your truck would be hard. 

You sound like a go getter... I would get onboard with someone who needs a sub in the sidewalk area... Get a deal where you get paid by the job if you can. Someone elses insurance can then cover you on the laibility.

Maybe an atv? run a skid.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Becareful! I hear there's monsters at the end of the slide,



But seroisly sounds like you've done a good job KUDOS to you, so good luck


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Good Luck and welcome to PS


----------



## Ranger620 (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck. I live in your area, its not easy out there. Starting a new business today would scare me.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Do it. Don't let people tell you shouldn't because of your age. Will you **** up. Sure you will. We all have, or will. You only need one truck. There will be break downs. If you have a will or passion it will get done. Once you think you need more than one of something being solo you end up with driveway that looks like a junk yard. Best of luck.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You shouldn't do it because of your age!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Keep subbing or plowing in somebody elses truck for a few more years. I wouldn't try to get too big too fast. I had about 20 driveways at 18 years old and that was plenty for me. The insurance is going to be very expensive at your age. I also don't think you have enough life experience at 18 to try too big of a venture when it comes to commercial work. I wouldn't hire an 18 year old to plow my shopping complex.. Sometimes I felt that people weren't taking me seriously at 18 and that's understandable. 

It doesn't mean that you can't do it though.


----------



## pheasantfarmer (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, I am 18 almost 19 and I am doing a few driveways right now and thinking about starting to go more hardcore into snow removal next year. More drives and maybe a small commercial

but yeah i do get the point of people not trusting me at my age, but i do very good quaility work, probably get told on here that i spend to much time on driveways and shoveling but my customers are very happy with me. It does suck that it is hard to start young, but that is just because all those stupid young adults that don't do good quality work or don't know how to work at all!!!

I am also in MN, and good luck if you end up starting your own business, maybe i will have to talk to you more sometime!


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

Do it. Age is just a number. Its better to learn and risk now at a young age, just think wisely. Have a good plan and back up plan. Team up with someone or ask a larger contractor to mentor you and see if they can provide back up in the event of a break down. Takes a lot of courage and ambition at your age and you will be sucessful if you do qualty work and treat people right.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's the kind of advice SIMA members put out!? "Its better to learn and risk now at a young age". This type of failure could ruin credit and reputation at a young age, not smart. "
just think wisely". Being 18 and thinking wisely :laughing:. "Team up with someone or ask a larger contractor to mentor you and see if they can provide back up in the event of a break down". Unless this is a family member or close friend it ain't happening. Not only that but it defeats the purpose of being "on your own".


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

Failure is a bit presumptuous isnt it? What if he suceeds? Maybe I should have waited and would be still working for someone. Or maybe a lot of guys on here like him and me started young and have very sucessful businesses because we didnt get discouraged by guys like you. Simply put, he has to be smart about it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Times are different now. Waaayyy to many people plowing. It doesn't make sense to give up a good job that he's making money at and learning a profession he may want to pursue further, to start a business that is over saturated as it is. It makes more sense to learn through his employer and let them take the risks.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

im also 18 i gotmyfirst commercial when i was 16 by word of mouth, you can do anything just stay positve. remember keep your clients happy and one day you will have enough work for a couple trucks and bob cats. starting young is wise in my eyes as long as you have perents, friends, family and ect to keep you going and on your side!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

also try and stay were you are for now and keep working for the guy you are because times are tough right now and you need good reputation and refrences if they ask.


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

Its all perception, what you see as risks others see as opportunity. Gotta go for it or you will never know.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

*I give you props for the balls you have. *

Before you make the jump, there are a lot of things that you need to look into here are a few just so you know what your getting inot before you do:

Business End:
-Liability Insurance (commonly at least a million)
-Commerical Snowplowing truck insurance
-Getting an Incorpration or LLC name
-Phone & Fax
-Advertising

Service End:
-Are you going to have subs?
-are you going to pay them cash or are they getting taxed
-If they are getting taxed, do you have the right paperwork on file with IRS
-if you are paying them cash, can you move enough money around to not raise eyebrows?
-what will you do if your truck breaks?
-what will you do if your salter breaks?
-what will you do if you can not get a hold of any salt?
-are you going to be able to handle a big snow and keep _most_ of your customers happy?
-what are you going to do when you have to leave town for some reason and it snows while your gone?

As for your age, yes, it will be tough. 18 is a young and tough number that is tagged to you. You may be older than everyone of us talking to you in smarts, but insurance companys and business companys look at that 18 number. Before you make the jump, call insurance companys and see if; A: They will even cover you, B: How much?

Not sure if I understand what you have for equipment, but if I read you post correct, you don't even have your own truck yet... I would start there. Maybe get a truck and blade of your own for next season and sub for somone with your truck. You will make at least double the cash an hour, and it will give you a chance to test out your equipment while still having a company with more equipment in you back pocket incase you have a breakdown. Just my $0.02

I am not trying to scare you, I am just telling you some of the things that are aspects of business that most don't think of. Many guys out there are just running around with a snowplow on the front of their trucks and if they hit or wreck somthing, they will deal with the problem when it happens. DON'T BE THOSE GUYS. Those guys are the reason that insurance costs so much for the rest of us and why some jobs you can't even step on their property without a huge liability policy in your company's name.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*on your own*

I've been self-employed most of my 25 working years, If you do this and stick to it, you'll be someone we can be very proud of. Make sure you have adequate ins. and pay the proper fees and taxes, so you're on a level playing field with all of us. Charge what you're worth and join us,after all, misery loves company


----------



## powerstroke08 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the input! This is something I have been thinking about sense the first season i rode in a truck when i was like 10 years old! I wrote on hear because if i do this i want it to be done right and not low ball or anything like that. this is what i like to do if i could i would have it snow all year. Thanks again for all the support from most you 

Tim


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

If it is what you want to do then i say go for it! Im glad to see you want to do things right and take the time and ask thing instead of just getting a blade and putting good people out of accounts!

Good Luck


----------



## powerstroke08 (Mar 7, 2010)

F350plowing;1025709 said:


> If it is what you want to do then i say go for it! Im glad to see you want to do things right and take the time and ask thing instead of just getting a blade and putting good people out of accounts!
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks, I do want to do it right and be successful at it! I figured it would be better to try this when im young when i don't have house payments or truck payments to make so if im successful i can keep it going but if not i can sub or something like that. I just got the truck so that's not a problem so i might as well give it a try sense it is what i want to do!

Tim


----------



## powerstroke08 (Mar 7, 2010)

Picked it up today and i love it! 04 F350 crew cab with the 6.0 powerstroke


----------



## Ranger620 (Oct 6, 2009)

Residentials and small comercials and you went with a 4 door?? Why?? Sure are nice for those open parking lots but backing up in tight areas makes the body shop happy. Very nice choice though. I have an 05


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Truck looks great Tim! Good luck to you and work hard buddy.wesport


----------



## powerstroke08 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ranger620;1026581 said:


> Residentials and small comercials and you went with a 4 door?? Why?? Sure are nice for those open parking lots but backing up in tight areas makes the body shop happy. Very nice choice though. I have an 05


I wouldn't get anything but a crew cab they are just what i like and i have plowed in one for 3 years


----------



## powerstroke08 (Mar 7, 2010)

WIPensFan;1026592 said:


> Truck looks great Tim! Good luck to you and work hard buddy.wesport


Thank You!!


----------



## Ranger620 (Oct 6, 2009)

powerstroke08;1026648 said:
 

> I wouldn't get anything but a crew cab they are just what i like and i have plowed in one for 3 years


I have heard that from alot of guys. I just dont get it not saying its wrong just think in most cases a reg cab is better. Looks like a long bed as well do some of you other guys plow with a 4 door long box?? Am I missing out should I put a plow on my 4 door??
What are you doing for summer work are you going to do lawn/landscape???


----------



## powerstroke08 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ranger620;1026669 said:


> I have heard that from alot of guys. I just dont get it not saying its wrong just think in most cases a reg cab is better. Looks like a long bed as well do some of you other guys plow with a 4 door long box?? Am I missing out should I put a plow on my 4 door??
> What are you doing for summer work are you going to do lawn/landscape???


this summer i am working for the lawn service i plowed for this winter


----------



## Lawn&Snow (Nov 12, 2009)

im looking at a truck tomorrow the same color nice choice Tim


----------



## Ranger620 (Oct 6, 2009)

Theres a reg. cab just this side of zimmerman same color. Looks like an 05 ish. nice looking truck not sure on price???


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I almost in your position a while ago.. I am 19 now and I started plowing driveways with my fathers truck my first year. Second year I did the same thing but with more driveways, and then last year i got my own plowing truck (1999 F350 7.3 diesel ext. cab long bed) with a 9 ft plow and a 2 yd sander. I made it through the whole winter without customer problems and I was even recommended by people for next year. So this spring I opened a legit business and I am starting on getting almost all commercial lots to plow. I will be keeping my residential route and paying my father to plow it with his truck. 

I started off a little slower than you did with all the plowing before going out on my own and stepping up to my truck after i already started getting a reputation and experience. What everyone is saying about having a backup is crucial. This winter we did have a breakdown and I had to make some decisions but it was not too bad considering we had two trucks, but if we only had one, i would have been screwed.

As for the insurance, Dont worry too much about it. I have a loan on my truck and since i am 19 BEFORE commercial vehicle insurance i was paying $2300 a year:realmad:. earlier this week I called my insurance company and asked for a quote for when i transfer my insurance to commercial vehicle under my companies name she quoted me $1200. 
So basically i am going to be SAVING 1100 dollars to switch from regular insurance to commercial vehicle insurance which covers snowplowing. She said when its for a business they do not look at the age as much as they do for normal insurance.
I know this does not include General liability, but even so, i do not think insurance should be a reason to not go out on your own. The only reason i did not go out before last season was because i took everyones advice and thought that it would be too expensive


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

^ agreed right there, thats why before i go out buying another truck i wanna mke sure that i can get the work for 2 truck and be able to handle it and get the word out there because if i dont and i make a 20 grand investment then im screwed, not to mention that being 18 is a hard number i think that if you do good work and keep your word i dont think it really matters what you do or how old you are aslong as you do good work and dont under cut every single job you go bid on!


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Holy long-truck batman.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

lets see some picks of the powerjoke rolling coal!


----------



## alex94 (Mar 4, 2010)

wow that is a sharp looking truck. how many miles does it have on it? i think you can do it though! (what do i know though. i dont turn 16 till summer!  ) best of luck and keep us posted on how this next year goes!


----------



## alex94 (Mar 4, 2010)

Philbilly2;1024965 said:


> Maybe get a truck and blade of your own for next season and sub for somone with your truck. You will make at least double the cash an hour, and it will give you a chance to test out your equipment while still having a company with more equipment in you back pocket incase you have a breakdown. Just my $0.02


listen to this in my opinion. philbilly2 gave some great advice. subbing for people will get you some more experience in your equipment and you can see how it handles and such. i am up in cottage grove and there are a lot of people plowing. i am sure there are down there too. see if anyone needs help. tell em you already have a truck and plow and salter.... good luck man!


----------

